# Reader with Foxit PDF reader is not faulty?



## seadragon1855 (Apr 8, 2014)

Today I read a file into PDF with Foxit Reader software that error message

"D: \ study \ suty.pdf
Couldnot open file.
File not found "

This error alone today because last week my newly found normal users do not see the error. I tried many PDF files are so off. I brought it to another computer open.

You know how to help me see this error!

http://betdownload.com/foxit-reader-7-download


----------

